# Total Knee Replacement (s) at 62 years of age



## Miguelplays (Feb 26, 2021)

I've been mountain biking since the age of 21 (40 plus years), give or take a year or two when recovering from MTB accidents and subsequent ortho-surgery's. I'm about to undergo my first total knee replacement (TKR) March 12, 2021. The ortho-surgeons are doing both knees 6-8 weeks apart. I am still mountain biking 2-3 days a week during the winter (when the snow trails aren't melting too much) so I am still pretty active. Its the walking and hiking where I suffer most. I'm a woodworking contractor and a mental health counselor (currently in the masters program during COVID). I bought an electric desk and under-the-desk stationary bike for my office (for my future rehab) I've been using for a few weeks. What should I expect in the way of recovery? If my second surgery is at the end of April 2021, it it possible I'll be mountain biking by late summer? Also, I've read in a post somewhere that blood thinners are given to ward off any blood clots. I had a DVT blood clot in 2009 after an ankle ortho surgery, so they are taking all precautions. Everyone that has had a TKR says they are glad they did. What should I expect?


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I did my left knee in 2017 at age 55. I was doing light mtn biking at 2 months and skiing groomers at 3 months. At 7 months I did a Grand Canyon river trip and at 8 months did the Targhee Grand Enduro race, part of the Montana Enduro Series. 

It's a quality of life thing. My bone on bone knee didn't bother me much biking but had quit skiing and for the most part avoided hiking.

The first two weeks is a ***** but after that recovery was a far easier road that ACL reconstruction.


----------



## hardtail1416 (Oct 18, 2019)

My father had a double knee replacement about 20-25 years ago. It was very positive for him and gave him years of trouble free use. His hobby was farming and it allowed him to do what he loved.
I do remember the first few days seemed tough, but it got much better. I was surprised how quickly they got him on his feet and started to walk. I believe it was real important to work hard at therapy to try to get as much range of motion back as possible.
I always thought to myself that if I needed a knee replaced I would have both done since my fathers experience was so positive. My mother had a single knee replacement about 10 years ago and today she needs the other knee done. Circumstances don't allow her to do that now so that is another reason I think having two done at or near the same time is positive.

Wish you the best success!


----------



## yomtnbiker111 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am 59 and am starting to have an issue with the left one at the beginning of every ride. As well as a lot stiffness and pain when I hike more than 8-10 miles. 

I have also ridden for many years. I got a Schwinn 5-Speed Apple Krate Bike when I was 8 or 9 and have owned, built and raced bikes since. Like rockman said "its a quality of life thing" I cannot see myself not riding, hiking and skiing...period. So time to get it done soon.

When I asked folks about TKR I get unanimous agreement on the benefits. As with any surgery there are recovery times associated and an abundance of pain involved. However, everybody I asked would do it again without hesitation. Most friends said it was 12-14 weeks before they could go back to normal activity like lite jogging. They pushed thru rehab and got away from the pain meds as soon as they could.

I hope your surgery goes well. Good luck and keep us posted on the recovery.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't speak for knees myself, but I had a total hip four and a half months ago. I began riding at a month and a half on my stationary bike to nowhere out on the pool deck reading ebooks. Then, two weeks later, I began to ride locally very carefully on the farm roads and the deadend frontage roads. The hardest part was getting on and off the bike, not riding.

Now, I've taken my first mtb ride, again, easy and very carefully. It is more painful to walk than to ride because walking puts 190 pounds on the hip every other step and biking doesn't have to come near that.

I would suggest riding stationary at first, then finding a local set of roads that isn't busy and is flat and riding at high cadence and low effort to begin. At almost five months, I can now ride much faster and climb a bit but I'm not going to push too hard.

Good luck with your recovery, at 72, lots of my friends have new knees and have done well after.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Why not get both knees done at the same time. It's very common. What company's implants are you going with?


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

I have had many severe injuries, friends with all kinds of surgeries . All I can offer is in addition to all the phsician ordered recovery things, make sure as you probably already do, eat foods that will aid your recovery.

Sounds a bit like 1970s era "hippie medicine" but read up on foods and methods to reduce inflammation. Read up on autophagy and its benefits.
How I incorporate this stuff is via no food intake 18 hours a day and up that to 24-36 hours once a month. I reduce my sugar intake, and contrary to what we have been shown for years, eat healthy fats-not avoid them.

I have a circle of people who have had surgery or other stuff that are deeper into this than me, always great results.

I was skeptical for many years, then out of desperation during a too slow injury recovery, I tried this method out and I was amazed at the benefits.

All the best.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

OK, you had this done, How dd you make out? I had my right knee replaced in 2017. I started riding again in 2010. I was concerned about being able to ride. After it was part of the recovery, turning that pedal all the way over was a *****. The knee is doing well now and I'm glad I did it. My therapist worked for the Nazi's in a previous life.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Miguelplays said:


> I've been mountain biking since the age of 21 (40 plus years), give or take a year or two when recovering from MTB accidents and subsequent ortho-surgery's. I'm about to undergo my first total knee replacement (TKR) March 12, 2021. The ortho-surgeons are doing both knees 6-8 weeks apart. I am still mountain biking 2-3 days a week during the winter (when the snow trails aren't melting too much) so I am still pretty active. Its the walking and hiking where I suffer most. I'm a woodworking contractor and a mental health counselor (currently in the masters program during COVID). I bought an electric desk and under-the-desk stationary bike for my office (for my future rehab) I've been using for a few weeks. What should I expect in the way of recovery? If my second surgery is at the end of April 2021, it it possible I'll be mountain biking by late summer? Also, I've read in a post somewhere that blood thinners are given to ward off any blood clots. I had a DVT blood clot in 2009 after an ankle ortho surgery, so they are taking all precautions. Everyone that has had a TKR says they are glad they did. What should I expect?
> View attachment 1918326


My wife, age 66, had both knee replaced in late October, 2020. She was skiing in March and using her stationery bike at home prior to that. Before her surgery, she power walked about four miles a day, stretched and did other exercise. She had no complaints about her PT.

Now that you had your surgery, how did it turn out? Her fast and strong recovery can never really indicate how other people will recover.


----------



## MdJumpnkc (Apr 2, 2021)

Miguelplays said:


> I've been mountain biking since the age of 21 (40 plus years), give or take a year or two when recovering from MTB accidents and subsequent ortho-surgery's. I'm about to undergo my first total knee replacement (TKR) March 12, 2021. The ortho-surgeons are doing both knees 6-8 weeks apart. I am still mountain biking 2-3 days a week during the winter (when the snow trails aren't melting too much) so I am still pretty active. Its the walking and hiking where I suffer most. I'm a woodworking contractor and a mental health counselor (currently in the masters program during COVID). I bought an electric desk and under-the-desk stationary bike for my office (for my future rehab) I've been using for a few weeks. What should I expect in the way of recovery? If my second surgery is at the end of April 2021, it it possible I'll be mountain biking by late summer? Also, I've read in a post somewhere that blood thinners are given to ward off any blood clots. I had a DVT blood clot in 2009 after an ankle ortho surgery, so they are taking all precautions. Everyone that has had a TKR says they are glad they did. What should I expect?
> View attachment 1918326


I hope you are recovering well, please post what's going on presently. I am 57 and just had a TKR done in late January on this year. My Bike time is primarily in cyclecross and gravel biking, riding 4 to 5 times a week with 15 to 35 miles each time. After 2 months I was riding 3 times a week 10 to 15 miles, training at physical therapy clinic 3x's a week with weights and lots of ice. After 3 months my stitches under my skin covering the implant popped out in some places. I had to go back into surgery for re-stitching. Now the initial surgery, there wasn't really any pain only for a few days, this time around, let me tell ya, "Holy Moly Lots of Pain!!! I have to say, God is sooo good! Wow, I am not allowed to go to physical therapy, no weights, no walking, no biking, but just allowing the knee to heal "inside." &#8230; and I just bought a new bike 3 months prior&#8230; just gazing at it and purchasing lots of things for trail riding&#8230; I gotta laugh&#8230; and be patient.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Miguelplays said:


> I've been mountain biking since the age of 21 (40 plus years), give or take a year or two when recovering from MTB accidents and subsequent ortho-surgery's. I'm about to undergo my first total knee replacement (TKR) March 12, 2021. The ortho-surgeons are doing both knees 6-8 weeks apart. I am still mountain biking 2-3 days a week during the winter (when the snow trails aren't melting too much) so I am still pretty active. Its the walking and hiking where I suffer most. I'm a woodworking contractor and a mental health counselor (currently in the masters program during COVID). I bought an electric desk and under-the-desk stationary bike for my office (for my future rehab) I've been using for a few weeks. What should I expect in the way of recovery? If my second surgery is at the end of April 2021, it it possible I'll be mountain biking by late summer? Also, I've read in a post somewhere that blood thinners are given to ward off any blood clots. I had a DVT blood clot in 2009 after an ankle ortho surgery, so they are taking all precautions. Everyone that has had a TKR says they are glad they did. What should I expect?
> View attachment 1918326


I know several people over some years that take blood thinners for various reasons (Warfrin). Scary stuff, really pay attention to the levels for a while.
My Dad stopped at a stop light on his road bike, passed out and didn't get out his clip less pedals until EMT's arrived. Put his health into a tailspin. He thought he was Superman!


----------

